# Schutzhund Equipment...



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Who do you guys buy your SchH equipment from? There are soo many and I don't know which one to go to. I'm looking for good quality but inexpensive. Anybody know of any? I already bought some from Leerburg but it was soo expensive, now I'm thinking about Hallmark k-9...?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Hallmark is good


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

You may also want to checkout Northcoast K9 for prices on equipment. Nick and Tammy have good amish made leather, sleeves, etc. 
With the exception of the 2008 WUSV championship, they've had a booth at just about every major sch event, plus the NAPWDA spring event in NY.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Horton is another good place. He is in Georgia.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

what kind of stuff are you looking for? If you're working with a club you may not need much more than a few leads, tugs and a harness.

I like the synthetic lines for tracking, OB and agitation
for stake out work I have a 15ft nylon lead that is shorted to about 8ft. Lots of people use a horse rope for this too.

I went through a ton of harnesses and really like the one from www.fullgripgear.com

All of my tugs are from rayallen or elitek9

I've also been very lucky on ebay. I got a bunch of used tugs (no tears) because I wanted them to be broken in, the seller also threw in his rayallen agitation chain, agitation collar, agitation leash and two bungees, all for $40 bucks. There are great deal out there if you know where to look.

Don't get a sleeve unless you leet somebody else keep it or you know what you are doing. If you have a sleeve in the house, you'll be tempted to play with it and you could cause problems with the dog. I've seen this happen a few times with new schH people. You don't want your dog learning to bite you anyway.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> Who do you guys buy your SchH equipment from? There are soo many and I don't know which one to go to. I'm looking for good quality but inexpensive. Anybody know of any? I already bought some from Leerburg but it was soo expensive, now I'm thinking about Hallmark k-9...?



what equipment do you need? 

- flat collar
- 6 foot leash
- wooden dowel
- old towel

how complicated is that? :lol: I make most of my equipment - collars, leads, tugs, harnesses. Almost everything else comes from wholesale suppliers of Leerburg.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

For other supplies like tugs I buy from BridgeportEquipment.com. They are awesome. I pretty well buy everything from there. 

Courtney


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> Who do you guys buy your SchH equipment from? There are soo many and I don't know which one to go to. I'm looking for good quality but inexpensive. Anybody know of any? I already bought some from Leerburg but it was soo expensive, now I'm thinking about Hallmark k-9...?


 
I think Cheap and Good Quality are a hard deal.... fordogtrainers.com has some decent harness for inexpensive and tugs.

Hallmark is good.

If your going to buy clothing or sleeves. Your best bet is to wait till you go to a large trial. there will be vendors there....and then you can try stuff on...you do not have to buy there. Because most of the stuff is another brand with someone else stamping thier logo on it. Just remember what it looks like and go shopping online.

Elite-k9 has some nice stuff

fullgrippergear.com

universal k9

goldcoast k9 (now called something else, but you should be able to navigate to the other site from there)

Just whatever you do...no matter how attractive Activedogs.com prices look to you. It's all junk. Just google the name once. You will see complaint after complaint listed. And they will not take anything back...even if its broke in the box.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I like http://www.dogsportgear.com/ as I've purchased an aluminum crate, a pair of e-collars and muzzles, gripper leashes of several lengths, and numerous tugs (the two handled jute ones are great and a reasonable price) from them. Their shipping is always very expedient and they frequently run specials where they throw in a free leash or tug for a purchase over a certain price spent. They were a few days slow on sending the aluminum crate, but Ralph (the owner) gave me an update every few days so I didn't feel like I was forgotten. Good communication is great.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

James Downey said:


> Just whatever you do...no matter how attractive Activedogs.com prices look to you. It's all junk. Just google the name once. You will see complaint after complaint listed. And they will not take anything back...even if its broke in the box.


A lot of sites carry activedogs items. I have several that have held up well. Service was good. (Purchases made in 2006)


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I like Dogsport Gear


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

The majority of my equipment comes from DogSport Gear and I couldn't be happier with the quality for the price, along with excellent customer service as well.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> A lot of sites carry activedogs items. I have several that have held up well. Service was good. (Purchases made in 2006)


In my opinion Active Dogs is the worst of all the equipment companies out there. I know Wayne the owner very well, he is a nice guy but not a working dog guy and the quality of their materials is garbage compared to the other major players in the equipment industry. I think they make a few nylon harnesses that are OK, but the sleeves and especially the suit they make is a very bad joke.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicole Lit said:


> The majority of my equipment comes from DogSport Gear and I couldn't be happier with the quality for the price, along with excellent customer service as well.


DogSport Gear is a good company. I really like Ralph the owner. I used to supply him with much of the equipment he sells, he is a great guy and a great business man, and also one of the best SchH trainers in North America.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> Who do you guys buy your SchH equipment from? There are soo many and I don't know which one to go to. I'm looking for good quality but inexpensive. Anybody know of any? I already bought some from Leerburg but it was soo expensive, now I'm thinking about Hallmark k-9...?


Leerburg is not the best place to buy equipment from, Ed is a little high with his prices and he changes brands quite often which means if you buy something from him today and you like it and you wear it out and try to replace it he will most likely no longer carry it anymore.
Hallmark will always have the same equipment, Jim is easier to deal with than Ed for sure, but Hallamark is not cheap either, but they have far better quality than Leerburg. Good equipment is not cheap no matter where you go to buy it.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Melody Greba said:


> You may also want to checkout Northcoast K9 for prices on equipment. Nick and Tammy have good amish made leather, sleeves, etc.
> With the exception of the 2008 WUSV championship, they've had a booth at just about every major sch event, plus the NAPWDA spring event in NY.


Nick and Tammy do try to support the SchH sport a great deal and I think it is important to buy from a vendor who is trying to make a living by putting booths up all over the country at dog sport events. I can tell you first hand that this is a HUGE pain in the butt but they do it for the sport. (and of course for the money, but many times it is a money losing deal)
I used to supply a lot of equipment to Northcoast and they were always easy to deal with.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Horton is another good place. He is in Georgia.


Horton's leather leashes are very good, I am not a big fan of their sleeves. I think they are re locating to OK along with Rany Hare to work out of the same big warehouse.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> For other supplies like tugs I buy from BridgeportEquipment.com. They are awesome. I pretty well buy everything from there.
> 
> Courtney


Bridgeport is a good place to buy leather items (leashes, harness, collars, muzzles, etc) but they sell Bende protection equipment (sleeves) and they are pretty low quality in my opinion. Scott is a great guy though and he has a large inventory of leather ready to ship, fair prices as well.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Buy much equipment Mike?! :lol:


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

> I really like Ralph the owner. I used to supply him with much of the equipment he sells, he is a great guy and a great business man, and also one of the best SchH trainers in North America.


I couldn't agree with you more!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nicole Lit said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!!


I third this comment! When buying things online, it often feels really anonymous, but Ralph was great about letting me know the status of my orders and being flexible. Prices were usually the same or slightly cheaper than Leerburg on most of the stuff I was looking at. His website may not be the most flashy, but covers the bases.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had really good luck with Bridgeport. I bought a leather leash from there, used it once and the dog broke it in the middle, defect in the leather, I sent it back and they sent me a new one no questions asked. Their customer service is beyond great and that's why I recommend them. 

Also, I buy sleeves,tugs and other toys from Ebay....MUCH cheaper than anywhere else and if you look hard enough, you'll find exactly what you are looking for.

Courtney


----------

